# UPDATE No Longer Selling The Motorhome



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello All,

As many of you may be aware, we spend a great deal of time in France. So far this year we been lucky enough to spend 6 weeks there. We have a further 4/5 weeks planned.

Our last trip was booked with P&O Hull-Zeebrugge. Return came out at a shade over £800 for 8 of us in two cabins. On top of that was fuel, Tolls and the cost of running the MH along with campsite fees. The only saving was that we had around £650 in Tesco deals vouchers. Though they no longer accept these.

Are we being forced onto Airlines?

I have just Priced 4 Adults, Liverpool - Nice for September, Price, <£250 inc tax for all four!. We live close to Manchester Airport but the Jet2.com website is undergoing maintenance. I hate flying but looking at the cost we could fly, get cheap accomodation and hire a car. The Alternative would be to sell the MH and buy a holiday home.

Trev.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev

It'd be cheaper still to stay at home.......................

Fortunately we don't judge everything we enjoy in life on the sole basis of cost. If we did then I don't think there would be many motorhomes on the road.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sell the motorhome!*

Buon giorno Trev,
noooo. don't do it. Just imagine having to face the check in queues at Manchester airport, go through all those security checks, take your shoes and belts off, listen to announcements you can't hear or understand, eat that awful airport food or drink the even worse coffee!.
No, you would live to regret that decision. And anyway, are you sure how cheap you would get car hire/accommodation in France? And then don't forget the fuel surcharges on your ticket.
No, definitely don't do it. I've been through the same thought process, and will gladly give up **** and newspapers and exotic food before I give up the motorhome.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Trev when you say BUY a holiday home thats not cheap! then theres the looking after the place and bills to pay, I know you are thinking France so not so bad, we have friends that have brought in Spain that have been trying to sell for years.The trouble is you forget all about flying and airports when you have a van, we get hardly any trouble with ferry companies, and if you do its not so bad we just put the kettle on or have a sleep. Unlike being at the airport and treated like cattle and fed Bull S***. When we use to fly we got in such a rut it was the greek islands 2 trips a year and Tennerife at Christmas we have even hired a car and not used it because we had been before and seen it all, we have been to the Maldives twice very nice but not cheap. Perhaps you have got in a rut with the south of France,we have been a few times and you never explore as much the second and third time as much as the first. Maybe you need to go somewhere else to make a change. Keep the van you know it makes sense we cant all be wrong. I know fuel is very high at the moment so we try not to go as far, we have just been away Holland Germany and Denmark it was about 1700 miles in 5 weeks about 50 miles a day it does not seem so bad then. Good Luck Bob.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev,

If money is a real serious consideration and for whatever reason you feel the need to watch your finances then of course it will steer your judgement and you may feel you need to make a compromise. But if (fingers crossed) finances are not a real pressing and serious issue for you, then I would say keep your motorhome and carry on enjoying the holidays and freedom you love so much! I know fuel has shot through the roof and if you were to actually work out how much it actually does cost to run a motorhome along with ferry and pitch prices etc I think we would all shake with shock but I tend to not dwell on these matters if I can help it LOL! I think very often, especially as we get older we tend to think that this is OUR time, the kids have left home, the mortgage is paid off or nearly paid off and we are going to enjoy our new found freedom as much as we can and because for a lot of us, this is the first time in our lives where financially we are at our most secure, many of us feel we can afford to be that little bit more extravagent! It is NOT foolish or irresponsible to splash out and be a little more frivoulous in you maturer years and most of us are in this position because we have no doubt worked hard and been sensible most of our working lives so if you can afford it then spend it I say cos you sure cannot take it with you!  Seriously though, I am the world's worst for spending money on myself and much prefer to give to my children but where the motorhome is concerned it is a different matter and we just enjoy every moment of the wonderful adventures it has taken us on and the memories we cherish are priceless!

So my advice to you Trev is if keeping the motorhome is not going to be detrimental to you financially and you really do prefer motorhoming to package style hotel type holidays then really make the most of it and don't dwell on the cost of fuel etc and remember you cannot put a value on the benefits of fun, happiness and contentment! You only live once ............. so make sure you live it to the full!  

Sue


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Considering Selling The Motorhome*



teemyob said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Our last trip was booked with P&O Hull-Zeebrugge. Return came out at a shade over £800 for 8 of us in two cabins. On top of that was fuel, Tolls and the cost of running the MH along with campsite fees. The only saving was that we had around £650 in Tesco deals vouchers. Though they no longer accept these
> 
> Trev.


Hi Trevor.
I always used to use the longer ferry crossings such as Portsmouth / Caen, Poole / Cherbourg and Plymouth / Santandare, but I just cannot justify that sort of expense any more.  
Why don't you cut the cloth a little and go for the Dover / Calais or Dunkerque routes.  
I know sometimes a longer drive, but if needs must, that is a cheaper option  
Our ferry this year in high season and a Saturday out and Monday back is only £88 return. That would save you over £700


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It is a serious point I believe and becoming more so as the months trip by and we sink lower into the mire. (As it is Sunday, I avoided the word **** ) 8)

It is not just about whether you can afford it or not it is about what other things there are too do with your money. I can see that certainly, members of my family may well be struggling in a years time and as I have to all intents and purposes retired from doing nothing, I cannot see myself shooting off to enjoy myself, worrying about the family.

And even though it appears I have enough for a comfortable retirement, what price is a care home going to be e.g. with fuel and food prices at an all time high. If both of us were in care a minimum figure would be £4500 per month and in my area £8000 per month.

So are we all allowing for this in the future or are we hoping we drop dead before we go to a home or a let's worry about that when it happens plan. 

But missus hates flying, ships, coaches, trains, camels, donkeys although she does not mind an ass or two in Italy so the car or motorhome is really our only option and a car e.g. will be half the cost of travel and a hotel or rented something the other half. So we have 3 choices. Car, M\home, stay at home and I do like home so not a sacrifice.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Trev,

I can understand why you are thinking like this but all the comments here are very valid. As Grath says - use the shorter crossings - you can get crossings for well under £80 currently - and I wouldn't be surprised if this drops even lower as the squeez bites harder.

We had a similar moment a week or so ago and even looked at downsizing but right now the dealers are also feeling the pinch, money is tight so part ex offers are low and just selling outright must be almost impossible (to get a reasonable return that is)

I am taking some pleasure in sifting through the MHF database and logging all the free or nearly free aires so that when we set off again next month we can cut our costs a little more. 

We spent three weeks in Germany and France last month and didn't use the Autoroutes once so had no tolls to pay, filling up in Luxembourg (there and back) en route so save a few pounds on fuel. I've even started to reduce our M/way cruising speed and found that by keeping to 55 mph I can squeez a couple more mpg out of the old bus.

The overall result was that compared to our January trip we cut our weekly costs by over £150 per week and I hope to improve on that next month


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Confused*

Hi Teemyob.
I am a little confused and obviously there was a reason, but can I ask why.
I have noted that you live in Cheshire and you go to France for extended holidays. Why did you choose an expensive ferry (Hull/ Zeb) for going to France, when you could have gone via Dover.
I presume that on this particular holiday, you went to other countries first?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Trev

Why not take one holiday in the manner you suggest.

If you are anything like us, one will be enough to remind you - I won't bother to list the aggravations, annoyances and inconveniences you will face, especially these days with the ever-present security paranoia.

We are booked for the autumn with Norfolkline for £52 return. Admittedly our truck is a lot smaller than yours, but by sailing at 2.00am (no problem in a M/H) you can get dramatically reduced rates.

Don't flog the truck without a lot of thought!! 8O


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Ferry*

My first ferry crossing in my MH was Plymouth to Santander £600 one way, very rough crossing no sleep at all, shattered when I got to Spain. Now we do Dover Calais £56 return!!!! every time. Soon as I get to France my holiday has started.


----------



## Broko (Jun 17, 2007)

I live in Hull and refuse to pay the ridiculous charge for Hull ferrys. Plus its always full of drunks the beds are poor and you wake up more tired than when you went to bed.
Go via calais or dunkirk every time


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you've got the time then make the trip to Dover part of your holiday too and stop at either a CL /CS or the no facilities club site at Slinfold which was £5 per night last time we stopped there. Lots to see on your progress down England and some sites cost not a lot more than France. 

Don't sell !

G


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont know your financial situation, and dont think its my business.

I do wonder though, have you considered the options as avaiable?

Ok......you motorhome, so the driving aspect shouldnt be a problem, you motorhome, so self catering isnt a problem, so, as an alternative to flying package holidays, may I suggest :


French Life caravan type hols. Thems like rent-a-tent, but more betterer.

My family used to do these for years. Esentially, you drive your car to the site you chose, pitch up outside your static, and enjoy. Ours used to work out at about 1200 squid for 14 days.

If I were to divide the number of holidays by the average price of a motorhome, then you can do a lot of them, and, as a final conclusion, in reality, the decision to sell or not is only yours, as only you know the full situation,


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhoming*

Hi

In comparison....

Two week holiday for me, in the motorhome, to Lake Garda, including all food, campsite fees, fuels, and ferries (I know I don't pay for the latter but estimate £122.00) and my holdiday costs about £850.00.

A two week quality coach holiday with meals and excurisionn costs about the same.

I can fly to Milan for £50, hire a car for the fortnight for £250 and get a hotel at about £250 per week with meals.

However, when there are two of us in the motorhome, the costs plummet n a per person basis. Plus we have freedom, can make a pot of tea when we want and so on.

For dog owners, the motorhome wins by game, set and match.

Russell


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Motorhoming*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> For dog owners, the motorhome wins by game, set and match.
> 
> Russell


Shirley you mean,

Game set and pitch. :wink:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo Trev - we treat ourselves to the Hull - Zeebrugge crossing! Otherwise it's Dover/Calais or the tunnel which we will be using for the first time on13 August :lol: For us it's a long haul through England so treat it as the first part of the hol., but it's not like being on the continent.

We have considered buying a place in France. But where? France is so big and varied. In the mh we can follow the sun, move on if we find we have "done" the local village and countryside to our satisfaction, visit an area someone has told us about when chatting on a campsite, move on if it's not what we want or stay longer if it still holds our interest etc.

We are so fortunate that we do not have money worries (yet :wink: ), but this is probably because we are careful with how we spend it even if we do use campsites instead of aires. 

I think what I am saying after all that rambling is that it is probably not fair to either to compare MHing and holiday homes. They are both great in their own way, but offer different holidays. 

At the end of the day, you pay your money and take your choice.

All the best with whatever you decide.

Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sell or not to sell*

Afternoon,

Thanks to everyone for the replies and words of wisdom. I take on what everyone says about flying, I hate it. We are minutes away from Manchester Airport and jet2.com flights can be purchased from about £40 return pp. However, there are all the problems, delays and lies that come with flying. Last time I flew for 2 nights we ended up staying 3, most of that was spent on the Airport floor. The replacement flight was not for 24 hours after and that was late.

Grath,

I choose the Hull-Zeebrugge sailing because we had Tesco Deals and for that trip there were eight of us. We only paid £167 towards the £830 sailing and it was ideal being just 90 minutes from home. 
I have just checked the price for midweek September Hull sailing and the price has gone up in the last few weeks from £385 return to £497 for 4 adults sharing 1 cabin with a 7m Motorhome. If we were sharing the costs with another couple like we have done in the past then half of £385 would not be too bad as it costs me close to that in Diesel getting to and back from the channel ports. If I am paying for it all or if there are just two of us then it is not cost effective.

I can travel to Folkestone and take the Tunnel using Tesco Deals which is what I have done in the past and will probably do if we keep the motorhome. I run a Van for my business along with paying for Ann-Maries small diesel car and the MH. At £1.32 a gallon I am realy starting to feel the pinch. Then there is the Euro exchange rate, just looked back and found and old bank statement from 2002 1.72 Euros to the £!

We have been talking about selling and Ann-Marie has said she does not want to lose the Motorhome. So still very unsure, if I were to sell, now seems a good time. Might try a flight/car hire and caravan/cheap villa deal and see how that goes.

Thanks again everyone,
Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhoming*

Bandaid, who is "Shirley"!!!!!

R


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Surely, shirely......typo. Akshirely.

and, whilst on the subject, Akshirely, and I'm sure I did this right.

Eurotunnel. 

mid August returning 29th August. motorhome over 1.8 metre thing, 

return trip.......66 quid.

which cant be right.....shirley that too cheap, but checked twice.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Hi

Is that less than a five day duration?

R


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Nope could be right we are going on 15th and coming back 30th and was £137 booked last December but free thanks to Tesco's! wooo hoooo - one big whopping save should have put it on "what have you saved thanks to MHF" thread!

Its ok doing package deals but when you have to stick to school hols its blinking expensive - apparently our carbon footprint has halved if anyone bothers with that tripe! - am armed I have a spade! 8O 8O 


Greenie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Ferry*



boringfrog said:


> Soon as I get to France my holiday has started.


That far??? As soon as we are off the driveway, that's it for me! :wink:

Dilly dally on down to Canterbury park & ride. Park up, pay your £2.50p, and jump on the bus into the city. Have a good look round, a quick pint and some lunch. Wander back to the MH, have an hours kip, a quick spruce up, and over to the pub at the entrance for a meal and a drink. Back to the MH again for a listen to some music, read a book, or watch a bit of telly, before a nice quiet nights sleep.

Next morning up bright and early for tea and toast, before you make your way to Dover for your "less than £70" return ferry crossing to Dunkerque on a 10.00 sailing. Arrive 13.00 their time, and drive for a couple of hours, then stop on a nice Aire for the night. That's two days gone, and you are either in Belguim, or Normandy.

Wow, can't wait until Sept 8th when we do it again. :wink:

I know that times are tight, and getting tighter Trev, but selling now might be a bad thing financially. We planned for a 10 year stint with the MH, and 3 years down the line, fuel is horrendously expensive. Hopefully after the next 7 years, we will have come out the other side of any recession, and either continue, or sell up, with still something to show for it all.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If all else fails and we have spent our nursing home fund ( what nursing home fund ?) we'll park the van on someone's drive and pretend to be totally gaga ( not difficult, one of us is almost there) and let the state look after us.

We shall then live on the happy memories, reinforced with a box full of holiday diaries dating back to the 1960s.

G :? :? :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> If all else fails and we have spent our nursing home fund ( what nursing home fund ?) we'll park the van on someone's drive and pretend to be totally gaga ( not difficult, one of us is almost there) and let the state look after us.
> 
> We shall then live on the happy memories, reinforced with a box full of holiday diaries dating back to the 1960s.
> 
> G :? :? :?


Which one is almost there?.

Just looking at some crossings for the next few months. August Bank holiday weekend Brugge with Eurotunnel & Tesco coming in at around £200.

September 2 weeks France Eurotunnel dear again so looking at SeaFrance with MHF Discount and maybe NoFolkLine.

Trev.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Which one is almost there?.


I think it's me Trev, but then, I can't always remember.



teemyob said:


> September 2 weeks France Eurotunnel dear again so looking at SeaFrance with MHF Discount and maybe NoFolkLine.
> 
> Trev.


I'm usually wrong on predictions like this but wonder if prices will start to go down a bit as people stop pre-booking and stop using ferries in such numbers. Eurotunnel will have to keep going ( won't it ?) but not necessarily the ferries - or they might have to do less sailings. There will have to be some way to keep trade going if the ferry companies are to maintain boats, crews and other staff and that can only really be by cutting prices.

I'm not an economist however !

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Just looking at some crossings for the next few months. August Bank holiday weekend Brugge with Eurotunnel & Tesco coming in at around £200.
> 
> September 2 weeks France Eurotunnel dear again so looking at SeaFrance with MHF Discount and maybe NoFolkLine.
> 
> Trev.


Does it have to be the bank holiday weekend Trev? Pricey???

For us Sea France was a good price last year, but this year, Norfolk Line beat them hands down.

Jock.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bank Holiday*



JockandRita said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking at some crossings for the next few months. August Bank holiday weekend Brugge with Eurotunnel & Tesco coming in at around £200.
> ...


Hello,

Yes it does as time off work for other people who may come along.

Trev


----------



## 100362 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Bank Holiday*

I can't offer any advice on this thread as I don't know the person involved, nor his circumstances. However, if I may slightly hijack the thread for a second. What are Tesco deals? Where do you get them? And how do you use them? 
BTW keep the MH if you can afford it. Don't worry about an old folks home. You'll only hate it in there anyway.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Bank Holiday*



Mee said:


> I can't offer any advice on this thread as I don't know the person involved, nor his circumstances. However, if I may slightly hijack the thread for a second. What are Tesco deals? Where do you get them? And how do you use them?
> BTW keep the MH if you can afford it. Don't worry about an old folks home. You'll only hate it in there anyway.


Tesco Deals <<< Click (wonder when/if deals will be available for old folks homes?).

Trev.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Eurotunnel*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is that less than a five day duration?
> 
> R


10 days. as I recall.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Know where you are coming from Trev, I had a similar dilemma a couple of years ago. Had a Kontiki and was getting a bit bored with the whole process of driving for days to reach the sun. The kids had left the nest and the enjoyment didn’t equate to the cost anymore. Did look at some second homes in Spain but again the commitment was something I could do without.
I enjoyed having a motor home and didn’t want to lose that freedom. So we made a compromise that gave us the best of the best and totally happy with.
In January it now takes us 4 hours to reach brilliant sunshine for a week or two, cost around £400 for two.
I the summer we have a cruise or a trip to Australia. 
In September we are off to Chicago.
We still spend most weekends away in the much compromised campervan and enjoy every second of it. The footprint is the same as a car which makes it a pleasure to own and drive.
The overall Cost of all this is probably similar to fuelling and storing the kontiki and filling all those useless side lockers with junk that you never use.
And the option is always there if you fancy a drive to Europe. We are off to Italy on Thursday "Dover-Dunkeque £68 return", spending two out of the ten nights away in a hotel this hotel cost is equivalent to the cost of a decent camp site for two nights.
Buttons


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Considering Selling The Motorhome*

[/quote]
Our ferry this year in high season and a Saturday out and Monday back is only £88 return. That would save you over £700 [/quote]

Hi Graham,

Living 15 miles from Hull we use the Hull- Zeebrugge/Rotterdam crossing for convenience rather than economy. We get a Dec out June in for about £300.

After being away 5 months the last thing we need is a 280 mile drive from Dover. Each to their own though.

Don


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Selling*

Hello,

Thanks to everyone for the replies. Afer giving it a lot of serious thought we have decided not to sell the MH.

Thanks again for all your sensible responses.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Selling*



teemyob said:


> Thanks again for all your sensible responses.
> 
> Regards,
> Trev.


Blimey, errrr. sensible, with me posting,

thats not expression you see often,


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Trev. We are just back from a 5 day trip up to Aviemore and places on the slow route back, so delighted to read that you have decided not to sell up.

Now get out there and enjoy it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Not for sale*

Hi

Glad you have reached a decision - the right one too in my view - although my view matters not!

I am now virtually motorhomeless, as money has changed hands today by TT.

R


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Not for sale*

[quote="Rapide561 
I am now virtually motorhomeless, as money has changed hands today by TT. 
R[/quote]

Ok for a sub then Russel? :roll:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If we have to justify by cost owning our escapemobile than many (like us) would not have one. But if you can afford to have it, enjoy it and want it then blooming well have it. We are not long on this planet and I am intent on G. Brown getting very little when I depart! Money loses value all the time so if you have the cash enjoy it while you can.

Hear endeth the lesson.

C.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> If we have to justify by cost owning our escapemobile than many (like us) would not have one. But if you can afford to have it, enjoy it and want it then blooming well have it. We are not long on this planet and I am intent on G. Brown getting very little when I depart! Money loses value all the time so if you have the cash enjoy it while you can.
> 
> Hear endeth the lesson.
> 
> C.


Well said.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Trev just when I was about to make an offer on your new tyres, never mind I will have to pay full price! Glad you had a think about it, I wanted to Buy abroad a few years ago, but glad we never. We like to wake up to a different view every couple of days, I think after a little while it would be like staying at home, and being at the airport 2 hours before, you could be half way down the M6 in that time. Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Trev just when I was about to make an offer on your new tyres, never mind I will have to pay full price! Glad you had a think about it, I wanted to Buy abroad a few years ago, but glad we never. We like to wake up to a different view every couple of days, I think after a little while it would be like staying at home, and being at the airport 2 hours before, you could be half way down the M6 in that time. Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> If we have to justify by cost owning our escapemobile than many (like us) would not have one. But if you can afford to have it, enjoy it and want it then blooming well have it. We are not long on this planet and I am intent on G. Brown getting very little when I depart! Money loses value all the time so if you have the cash enjoy it while you can.
> 
> Hear endeth the lesson.
> 
> C.


Hi Clive,

I'm hoping G B will be long gone when you finally hand in your aerial.

Don


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> If we have to justify by cost owning our escapemobile than many (like us) would not have one. But if you can afford to have it, enjoy it and want it then blooming well have it. We are not long on this planet and I am intent on G. Brown getting very little when I depart! Money loses value all the time so if you have the cash enjoy it while you can.
> 
> Hear endeth the lesson.
> 
> C.


Hear! Hear! My sentiments exactly!

Sue


----------

